
The Judgment Against Hakan Lans (2006) - sturza
http://mobergpublications.se/patents/
======
Arnt
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A5kan_Lans](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A5kan_Lans)
is short and to the point.

~~~
ginko
So it looks like the guy is a patent troll. Why is this on HN?

~~~
pelliphant
I don't know enough about this to really have an opinion.

But why do you assume that he is a troll?

~~~
ginko
The wikipedia article mentions his "color graphics" patent from 1979 is for a
framebuffer with memory controller, which has been around for years before
that.

